# Aghhhhh. Not again. What’s causing this



## Tclem (May 27, 2018)

Will be 42 when my second one gets here. Fixing to buy a water filter. Something in the water is causing this. Looks like shop time is going to be limited again soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2 | Funny 6


----------



## The100road (May 27, 2018)

Congrats! Does Paxton want a brother or sister?


----------



## rocky1 (May 27, 2018)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 147936
> 
> 
> Will be 42 when my second one gets here. Fixing to buy a water filter. Something in the water is causing this. Looks like shop time is going to be limited again soon.



Most medical journals suggest doing the horizontal mambo late into your 41st year of life, will cause such things to occur when you're 42. On a positive note, you'll be my age when that one graduates high school. I'll be the  's age when the grand-niece graduates.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (May 28, 2018)

The100road said:


> Congrats! Does Paxton want a brother or sister?


Yes and yes. Lol. He wants both


----------



## Tclem (May 28, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Most medical journals suggest doing the horizontal mambo late into your 41st year of life, will cause such things to occur when you're 42. On a positive note, you'll be my age when that one graduates high school. I'll be the 's age when the grand-niece graduates.


I should have stayed in the shop a little longer that night

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kenbo (May 28, 2018)

Congratulations to you and your whole family. This is what happens when you work with wood.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tclem (May 28, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> Congratulations to you and your whole family. This is what happens when you work with wood.


Or I go inside for 2 1/2 minutes

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kenbo (May 28, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Or I go inside for 2 1/2 minutes



2 1/2 minutes? I could have done it three times in that amount of time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Tom Smart (May 28, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Yes and yes. Lol. He wants both


Perfect! Twins!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2018)

Congrats Tony!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> Congratulations to you and your whole family. This is what happens when you work with wood.


Doesn’t take much wood to make a hair stick!

Congrats, Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2018)

you better go visit the crazy islander before this one pops out. the water there is sterile. just ask Don....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2018)

sillysippian-congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (May 28, 2018)

If you don't know the answer to your question, you better ask the mailman!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pinky (May 28, 2018)

Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 28, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> 2 1/2 minutes? I could have done it three times in that amount of time. [/QUOTE





pinky said:


> If you don't know the answer to your question, you better ask the mailman!


fixing to fire the pool
Boy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (May 28, 2018)

Congrats ya dang kid. I'll be 48 on June 16. On June 17 my second one is due. I'm psyched.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2018)

Tclem said:


> fixing to fire the pool
> Boy



You're too late for that one....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 28, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> You're too late for that one....


Yeah. Damage is done now. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2018)

Congrats Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 29, 2018)

No means no ya ignnt sillisippian! Leave that girl alone and she will stop making little smarter versions of you.

I mean um congratulations on the good news brother. And yes, come visit before you are so broke raising your slavepool I mean genepool...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> No means no ya ignnt sillisippian! Leave that girl alone and she will stop making little smarter versions of you.
> 
> I mean um congratulations on the good news brother. And yes, come visit before you are so broke raising your slavepool I mean genepool...


I agree. I told her NO about 6 times before the alcohol changed my mind

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fresch (May 29, 2018)

Well with a break or two in between!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 29, 2018)

pinky said:


> If you don't know the answer to your question, you better ask the mailman!


Better yet , the telephone man!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (May 29, 2018)

What causes it is, all the blood in your brain settles in your pecker and you tempararily loose your mind.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (May 30, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> What causes it is, all the blood in your brain settles in your pecker and you tempararily loose your mind.


Not temporarily. Permanent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 30, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> What causes it is, all the blood in your brain settles in your pecker and you tempararily loose your mind.



Nope...it’s when you transfer primary control to the secondary head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 30, 2018)

I'm kinda surprised, judging by a lot of his posts I thought all he had was soft wood down there.. 


Congrats!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fresch (Jun 2, 2018)

Try laying off the little blue pills and see if that helps!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 2, 2018)

Fresch said:


> Try laying off the little blue pills and see if that helps!


A left one on the table outside and a hummingbird ate it. Last time I saw him, he was headed south chasing a helicopter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 2, 2018)

Tclem said:


> A left one on the table outside and a hummingbird ate it. Last time I saw him, he was headed south chasing a helicopter



Those commercials always made me chuckle, if it lasts more than four hours my doctor is the last person I'm calling... 

Unless she's cute

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats Tony, All the Best!


----------

